# fiberglass blade conversion



## fga (Dec 2, 2003)

Can you replace a metal blade with a fiberglass blade, using all the existing, remaining parts of the plow set-up? I have a 7.5' meyers with e-47 electro-lift.

Thanks


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

You could,,,,but I wouldn't


----------

